# GM East Lothian Links Tournament - March 2014 - expressions of interest??



## DelB (Mar 7, 2013)

Evening all. 

After a very successful and highly enjoyable day out at Muirfield the other day, I've been in conversation with Birchy about organising something else for next year as a sort of 'season opener'. Birchy and Gregbwfc had a great round at North Berwick the day before Muirfield and they apparently started to plan a return visit on the drive home on Tuesday!

The loose plan is to have a four round 'PGA style' tournament and play 18 holes on a Sunday in, potentially, mid March next year on either North Berwick West Links, Longniddry or Gullane 2, then 36 holes on the Monday (Craigielaw and then Kilspindie or vice versa) and then the final round at Muirfield on the Tuesday. We reckon that the golf can be had for between Â£200 and Â£250, so it's just two nights B & B, plus food, beer and fuel for those travelling. We'll also look at pricing each course individually for those that can't afford the outlay or time off to play in the whole 'tournament'. 

So, I appreciate that it's a whole year away, but in principle, is this kind of thing up your street?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 7, 2013)

Im definately in. I had a great time earlier in the week and am just itching to go back! Any others from the north west who do fancy this we can organise a convoy between us to keep costs down etc.

As Del says it a loooong time away yet but it will take some planning etc and gives people time to slip the money to one side without the missus noticing. Any women interested in coming wont need to worry as they are probably wearing the trousers and do what they want anyway


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd definately be in. Sounds like a great idea.
i know it's early days, but to get everyone together for a couple of nights, where would be the most suitable area to stay... Outskirts of Edinburgh?  North Berwick? Gullane?..


----------



## DelB (Mar 7, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			i know it's early days, but to get everyone together for a couple of nights, where would be the most suitable area to stay... Outskirts of Edinburgh?  North Berwick? Gullane?..
		
Click to expand...

Wherever we can get the best value accommodation! Plenty B & B's, hotels, self catering cottages or caravans to choose from.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 7, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I'd definately be in. Sounds like a great idea.
i know it's early days, but to get everyone together for a couple of nights, where would be the most suitable area to stay... Outskirts of Edinburgh?  North Berwick? Gullane?..
		
Click to expand...

We stayed in a premier inn with a pub at the side but its pretty much alone. There were a few little towns with b&bs and decent looking old style pubs that would be good for a drink i reckon . I reckon a traditional pub with loads of whiskies and ales rather than a wetherspoons in town.

Ive only been once though so dont know what place is what though .


----------



## Val (Mar 7, 2013)

In principle I'm in, if all else fails I'll be in for Muirfield


----------



## DelB (Mar 7, 2013)

Good man. Cheers Martin. :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 7, 2013)

Couldn't have this going on in my area and not be part of it so count me in!

ne:


----------



## DelB (Mar 7, 2013)

Didn't think we'd have to give your arm much of a twist, Karen!

Cheers. :clap:


----------



## DCB (Mar 7, 2013)

Think I'd be interested Del. Might not manage all of it, but certainly look to be at something.  Plenty of time to save for it as well


----------



## Iaing (Mar 7, 2013)

Might be in Del. It'll depend if Machrihanish reverts back to March next year.


----------



## Val (Mar 7, 2013)

Iaing said:



			Might be in Del. It'll depend if Machrihanish reverts back to March next year.
		
Click to expand...

Reverts? The way our man is talking it might t be happening next year!!!!!!


----------



## Iaing (Mar 7, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Reverts? The way our man is talking it might t be happening next year!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...



Aye right. We'll see! :blah:


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm certainly interested but not sure at this point whether I'll be able to manage all of it.  But definitely interested.


----------



## DelB (Mar 8, 2013)

Just occurred to me that I've missed out one very important piece of information. Muirfield have an upper handicap limit of 18, although there is a degree of flexibility there in that Birchy played it ok off 19 as he phoned them and asked if they'd accept him before he booked for this year. Mind you, they'd probably heard how much of a shark he was off 19!! :lol:


----------



## louise_a (Mar 8, 2013)

this sounds good, pencil me in.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 8, 2013)

Sounde interesting.

But didn't you have to pay for Muirfield when you booked it Del?


----------



## DelB (Mar 8, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			Sounde interesting.

But didn't you have to pay for Muirfield when you booked it Del?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and we'd do exactly the same again by way of a chunky deposit which will cover the equivalent cost of Muirfield and at least one other course (circa Â£150.00). Bookings not yet open for Muirfield winter green fees for 2013/2014, so just gauging interest just now so that we can be quick out of the traps.

Be good to see you Patrick.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 8, 2013)

DelB said:



			Yes, and we'd do exactly the same again by way of a chunky deposit which will cover the equivalent cost of Muirfield and at least one other course (circa Â£150.00). Bookings not yet open for Muirfield winter green fees for 2013/2014, so just gauging interest just now so that we can be quick out of the traps.

Be good to see you Patrick.  

Click to expand...

You scored with the weather, i was unsure what it would have been like early march down there, or i would have come this year. Makes far more sense to play a few courses as its best part of a 4 hour drive from Sneckie.


----------



## Colin L (Mar 8, 2013)

Sounds a wonderful idea but, alas, I don't  have the stamina these days to cope with that much golf in a short space of time.  

For those who don't know East Lothian, that's a clutch of very fine golf courses in a very attractive area.

Do you need a referee?


----------



## BrizoH71 (Mar 8, 2013)

In, so long as it doesn't clash with Cheltenham.


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 8, 2013)

Sounds great this Del, all depends on dates (wedding ann. is 15th and I'm not that brave :lol , but if it fits, time off won't be a problem.
Just what me and Birchy spoke about, 2nts, 4 rounds.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 8, 2013)

I think dates wise it will be first or second week in March as Murifield change over price brackets half way through march. Its likely to be 2,3,4th of march or 9,10,11th as an early estimate.


----------



## SimonS (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm in. Kilspindie and Gullane are on my 'must play' list.


----------



## Colin L (Mar 8, 2013)

Del
I've just re-read your outline of the event and see that it might be possible to opt in to fewer than the 4 games.  On that basis, I would be interested in three rounds,  missing  out Craigielaw or Kilspindie on Day 2.

I don't as yet know what my skiing plans will be for next season but early March for the golf could fit in well.  (And yes, I do realise the apparent contradiction between talking of not having the stamina for 4 rounds of golf in 3 days and of going off skiing for 6 consecutive days.   But it's different.)


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi Del was doing a bit of lurking when i saw this i'd be interested in a day out at Muirfield if my shifts work out ,looks like you had  top day there.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 8, 2013)

Iaing said:



			Aye right. We'll see! :blah:
		
Click to expand...


Machrihanish is finished. Unless someone else wants to take it on. Too many time wasters.


----------



## DelB (Mar 8, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Machrihanish is finished. Unless someone else wants to take it on. Too many time wasters.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't want to stand on anyone's toes, Crawford, but saw that you'd said this years Machrihanish trip would be the last so figured we were OK to try and organise this for March next year. You coming along?


----------



## thecraw (Mar 8, 2013)

Probably not Del. Think I'm going to go to Ireland next year. Quite fancy the Ballyliffen trip and take in a couple of other tracks while there.if there's a Muirfield only option I'd consider that.


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 8, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Probably not Del. Think I'm going to go to Ireland next year. Quite fancy the Ballyliffen trip and take in a couple of other tracks while there.if there's a Muirfield only option I'd consider that.
		
Click to expand...

You'd love Ballyliffen mate both really good tracks,can't rate them highly enough.


----------



## DelB (Mar 8, 2013)

thecraw said:



			if there's a Muirfield only option I'd consider that.
		
Click to expand...

There will be! Watch this space.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Mar 8, 2013)

Been wanting to go to a forum meet but due to my location travelling costs have always been a bit of issue, this gives me time to put some cash aside. So stick me down for a place please.


----------



## Val (Mar 8, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Probably not Del. Think I'm going to go to Ireland next year. Quite fancy the Ballyliffen trip and take in a couple of other tracks while there.if there's a Muirfield only option I'd consider that.
		
Click to expand...

Ireland you say hmmmmmm, that's interesting. Family or golf trip?


----------



## thecraw (Mar 8, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Ireland you say hmmmmmm, that's interesting. Family or golf trip?
		
Click to expand...

Golf golf and more golf.


----------



## Val (Mar 8, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Golf golf and more golf.
		
Click to expand...

We need a chat on this sometime, an Irish trip is appealing I have to say.


----------



## SammmeBee (Mar 8, 2013)

Del Boy my son....Rodney is IN!!


----------



## thecraw (Mar 8, 2013)

I had the pleasure of playing at Dunbar today in absolutely honking conditions and loved it. Great track and one that I had been misled on by a couple of reports.

It is flat but it is a fantastic layout and the greens were in tip top condition. They were even better than Bogside which I also thought were excellent for the time of year. Its a straight out straight back type of links on a narrow strip of land. Quite like West Kilbride but much better. 

Also loved watching bomber struggle to hit fairways 200 yards wide!!! In fact we ended up having to play one of Bombers drives off the dunes (well, more like nipples but big for east coast links!) at 17 in case he couldn't hit the 18th!! We were a couple of inches away from the beach!

Hickory will no doubt back this 100% true and accurate account up.

Certainly consider adding this to your itinerary.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 8, 2013)

Valentino said:



			We need a chat on this sometime, an Irish trip is appealing I have to say.
		
Click to expand...


We can chat about this on St.Patricks Day...:cheers:


----------



## Fraz (Mar 9, 2013)

I could be intersted in this, i shall keep looking back for further info!


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Mar 10, 2013)

Sounds like a good few days of golf to me Del, I will throw my name in the hat too.


----------

